# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  bloated american bullfrog help

## subiechic05

I have a female american bullfrog (Rana catesbeiana) who has been bloated for about 2- days. She seems full of eggs but hard to tell. She is lethargic and unable to swim down. She has been staying out of the water more often than usual. I have done some research and have read about dropsy in bullfrogs and to place in epsom salts. But google isnt really the best information board most of the time. She is approximately 1 to 1 1/2 yrs old. Her tank mate, my male, is fine- not bloated. Any and all help is always appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Heather

Please reply to each question so we may help. 


Trouble in the Enclosure:

1. Size of enclosure?

2. # on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?) :Frog: 

3. Humidity? How often do you mist? Do you have a fogger or misting system?

4. Temp?

5. Water - type - for both misting, soaking dish and for moistening and/or preparing substrate?

6. Materials used for substrate?

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial) wood, bark etc. How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv?

8. Main food source?

9. Vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )

10. Lighting?

11. What is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure?

12. When is the last time he ate?

13. Have you found poop lately?

14. A pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine.

15.  How old is the frog?

16. How long have you owned him?

17. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred?

18. Frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats?

19. About how often the frog is handled?

20. Is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area?

21. Describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc).

Thanks!

----------


## subiechic05

> Please reply to each question so we may help. 
> 
> 
> Trouble in the Enclosure:
> 
> 1. Size of enclosure? 20 g
> 
> 2. # on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?) 2 same size
> 
> ...



Thanks but she passed during the night.

----------


## Heather

I'm sorry to hear your frog passed  :Frown: . 

I forgot to ask a few questions:

Have you checked your water quality? 
pH?
Ammonia level?
Nitrate level?

For your other frog, I would remove the moss. It could accidentally be ingested when eating/hunting. Check your water quality. Do you have a water filter?

----------


## subiechic05

Yes a whisper filter is provided. Ph 7, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates listed at home in the calendar but I believe it stays  <10ppm. Will double check when i get home. I will remove moss when i get home. I also forgot to mention earlier they have small goldfish every so often also...

----------


## Heather

Sounds like your water is fine. 

Do they eat over the moss? I'm not a fan of goldfish because they tend to carry parasites more often than other fish. I've used guppies in the past but bred my own so I knew they were clean.

How long was he sick for?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  Sorry your female BF died  :Frown:  .  Do you own a Subaru?  I remember the "Subie" term from time I owned a 1st generation STI  :Smile:  .

Of all feeders, goldfish is one of the worst, both nutritionally and as a source of parasites.  Bloating can be attributed to many causes including renal/lymph heart problems (fluid) or parasites (gas).  From your description is appears was the latter.  If that is the case, need to keep a close observation of the male in case it develops the same symptoms.  Recommend try to get a fecal analysis done on the male poop. 

The "Epson" salts cure (1 teaspoon/gal) sometimes helps with fluid retention; not the gaseous bloating.

----------


## subiechic05

Was only sick for <2 days... lethargic first, then the bloat started a day later. And the third day being today- passed. I quarantined the goldfish... but it couldve been something to do with the fish :Frown: ... 

They usually ate the earthworms under water. I would drop them in the water side.. crickets usually ended up in the water or on the side of the filter, but i am sure most were probably eaten in the moss...

----------


## subiechic05

Yes, I own a WRX and the hubs had an STI, now a GC8. They are fabulous cars :Smile: 

Ok, the goldfish were just in there to keep them from nipping at one another since i had one in the past eat the other... but I will stop using goldfish. Thanks. I will have a fecal done on the male on his next excretion.

----------

